#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Enviando email de notificação do The Dude através do Gmail

## huggolopes

Você irá precisar basicamente de dois programas, uma conta no gmail e o The dude rodando em uma maquina windows.

1- Baixe e instale o Stunnel(Stunnel.org)
Abra o arquivo C:\Arquivos de programas\stunnel\stunnel.conf e faça as seguintes modificações(retire o ponto e virgula):




> socket = l:TCP_NODELAY=1
> socket = r:TCP_NODELAY=1
> debug = 7
> output = stunnel.log
> 
> client = yes
> 
> [pop3s]
> accept = 995
> ...


Salve!
instale o stunnel como serviço(iniciar-programas-stunnel e clique em service install)

2- baixe o programa blat(happy mailing : Blat online) 
crie uma pasta chamada blat detro da pasta do dude(C:\Arquivos de programas\Dude\blat)e descompacte os 

tres arquivos: 

blat.dll
blat.exe
blat.lib

3-No mesmo diretório crie um arquivo chamado "emailblat.cmd" e coloque o seguinte conteúdo:




> set dir=C:\Arquivos de programas\Dude\blat
> set [email protected]
> set smtpserver=127.0.0.1
> set smtpport=465
> set smtpuser=suacontagmail
> set smtppwd=sua senha
> set [email protected]
> 
> "%dir%\blat.exe" -to %mailto% -f %smtpsender% -server %smtpserver% -port %smtpport% -u %smtpuser% -pw 
> ...


4- Agora vamos ao The dude criar a notificação...
Crie uma notification com os seguintes dados:
*Name:* Email Blat
*Type:* execute on server
*command:* "C:\Arquivos de programas\Dude\blat\emailblat.cmd" " [Device.Name] esta [Service.Status]" " O servico [Probe.Name] no [Device.Name] esta [Service.Status] ([Service.ProblemDescription]) [TimeAndDate]"

Agora clique *"Apply"* e depois em *"test"*.
Pronto! Vá ao seu gmail que a mensagem estará lá.

5- Na tela principal do The dude, clique em *"Settings"* e na aba *"Polling"* marque em notification *"Email Blat"*.

Toda vez que ocorrer uma "queda" de serviço, voce receberá uma mensagem em seu email.

PS: Eu configurei arquivo emailblat.cmd para enviar a mensagem diretamente para o meu celular, pois a claro premite envio de email como SMS, basta mudar a seguinte linha dentro do arquivo:
*set [email protected]
*Pronto agora voce fica sabendo o que ocorreu em sua estação de gerência.*

*

----------


## fabiocp1984

Hugo, qual versão do Stunnel você recomenda ? Tive problemas para utilizá-lo, tentei várias versões e não obteve êxito na hora do Service Installer.

Quais sisitemas operacionais podem utilizar o Stunnel ?

Meu Stunnel.conf está assim :

*Inicio*

Sample stunnel configuration file by Michal Trojnara 2002-2006
Some options used here may not be adequate for your particular configuration

Certificate/key is needed in server mode and optional in client mode
The default certificate is provided only for testing and should not
be used in a production environment
cert = stunnel.pem
key = stunnel.pem

Some performance tunings
socket = l:TCP_NODELAY=1
socket = r:TCP_NODELAY=1

Workaround for Eudora bug
options = DONT_INSERT_EMPTY_FRAGMENTS

Authentication stuff
verify = 2
Don't forget to c_rehash CApath
CApath = certs
It's often easier to use CAfile
CAfile = certs.pem
Don't forget to c_rehash CRLpath
CRLpath = crls
Alternatively you can use CRLfile
CRLfile = crls.pem

Some debugging stuff useful for troubleshooting
debug = 7
output = stunnel.log

Use it for client mode
client = yes

Service-level configuration

[pop3s]
accept = 995
connect = pop.gmail.com:995

[imaps]
accept = 993
connect = 143

[ssmtp]
accept = 465
connect = smtp.gmail.com:465

[https]
accept = 443
connect = 80
TIMEOUTclose = 0

vim:ft=dosini

*Fim*

*Log do Erro
file stunnel.conf line 1: No '=' found

2009.09.11 10:42:13 LOG3[3348:2084]: Server is down*


Aguardo resposta, Abraços.

 :Turtle:

----------


## huggolopes

Olá fábio, eu utilizo o The dude em um computador com win2003 server, não testei em outras versões do windows, mas certifique-se que no aquivo _stunnel.conf_ voce retirou os ";" somente das linhas citadas no post. Posta os resultados. Abraço.

----------


## fabiocp1984

Caro Hugo,

Realmente parece que aquele erro estava relacionado a questão do ";" , porém mesmo assim não consegui enviar os e-mails. Ele dá "ok" no test mas a mensagem não chega no e-mail.
Fiz o seguinte:
Coloquei uma máquina na rede com o IIS instalado, funcionando, tudo OK.
Queria que me explicasse como ficaria o meu arquivo "stunnel.conf".

Suponhando que o Ip do meu SMTP server seja : 192.168.1.1 na porta 25

E como seria meu arquivo "emailblat.cmd" sabendo que posso usar qualquer ip e qualquer senha com o SMTP 192.168.1.1 na porta 25

Aguardo resposta e desde já agradeço sua ajuda.

----------


## huggolopes

Olá Fábio, vamos esclarecer:
1- O IIS não tem nada a ver com essa história, pois trata-se de um servidor web;
2- Se você tem um servidor SMTP em sua rede, não precisará do stunnel, pois ele destina-se a autenticar em um "servidor seguro" no caso o Gmail, pois o The Dude não possui essa funcionalidade.
3- Mesmo configurando o seu servidor SMTP local, na hora de enviar um email para um hotmail por exemplo, o memso irá checar a autenticidade do seu domínio e se não for um domínio válido o mesmo irá descartar o email gerado pelo Dude(pode ser o problema).
Conclusão- Se você fizer as configurações utilizando uma conta Gmail não erros.
Verifica se o que eu escreví está correto e posta os resultados para todos.  :Smile:

----------


## fabiocp1984

> Olá Fábio, vamos esclarecer:
> 1- O IIS não tem nada a ver com essa história, pois trata-se de um servidor web;
> 2- Se você tem um servidor SMTP em sua rede, não precisará do stunnel, pois ele destina-se a autenticar em um "servidor seguro" no caso o Gmail, pois o The Dude não possui essa funcionalidade.
> 3- Mesmo configurando o seu servidor SMTP local, na hora de enviar um email para um hotmail por exemplo, o memso irá checar a autenticidade do seu domínio e se não for um domínio válido o mesmo irá descartar o email gerado pelo Dude(pode ser o problema).
> Conclusão- Se você fizer as configurações utilizando uma conta Gmail não erros.
> Verifica se o que eu escreví está correto e posta os resultados para todos.


Prezado Hugo,

1 - O IIS além de ser servidor web também tem um servidor SMTP.
2 - Exatamente, já que tenho um servidor IIS com SMTP server na rede não precisaria do stunnel.
3 - Então, configurei meu IIS com SMTP server para que não houvessem restrições de e-mail e consegui que ele enviasse para qualquer servidor, o serviço é utilizado apenas para enviar e-mail como um spammer e não precisaria receber e-mails já que eu não preciso enviar e-mails para o dude.
Conclusão - Te agradeço pelas dicas, elas clarearam minha idéia e consegui resolver meu problema utilizando apenas o dude e o IIS com SMTp server.

Passos : Configure seu IIS com SMTP para que não hajam restrições de envio, para que qualquer endereço e usuário consiga enviar através do seu smtp server.
No dude em notification ficou da seguinte forma:
[email protected] (invente um e-mail qualquer para seu dude server)
type=email
server=XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX(coloque o Ip do seu servidor SMTP)
[email protected]
[email protected]
Subject="Serviço [Probe.Name] no [Device.Name] está [Service.Status]"
Body="Serviço [Probe.Name] no [Device.Name] está [Service.Status]"
Apply & Test
Em seguida vá em Settings > Polling e marque o e-mail do seu dude.

Pronto. Tudo funcionou, agora recebo no meu e-mail e no meu celular as informações sempre que algum AP da minha rede fique fora ou volte a funcionar.

Valeu Hugo. Show de Bola sua dica.

----------


## huggolopes

Olá Fábio,
Ótimo, que bom que funcionou e agora temos mais uma forma de envio.
Boa sorte.

----------


## montargil

Pessoal,
Desculpe pela minha iginorancia, eu não lembro como é que faz para comfigura o MK para o dude rastreiar a rede, alguem poderia postar a configuração?

----------


## fabiocp1984

> Pessoal,
> Desculpe pela minha iginorancia, eu não lembro como é que faz para comfigura o MK para o dude rastreiar a rede, alguem poderia postar a configuração?


 
Apenas adicione o package do dude3.1 no seu servidor. Acesse através do programa instalado em sua máquina e rastreie a rede normalmente.

----------


## Link Informatica

opa amigos..fiz duas vezes o esquiminha mais não deu certo. quando clico em test abre uma janelinha do dos e rapidamente ela veja e da ok no the dude , mais naum recebo nada no meu e-mail . alguem teria alguma ideia do que pode ser isso?obrigado pela atenção

----------


## Josue Guedes

Estou testando o Dude aqui, e estou gostando, agora com essa solução postada ficou ainda mais interessante. Contudo instalei em um servidor Mikrotik, e acesso como "remote", essa solução postada é somente para servidores Windows correto? Temos alguma solução para servidor Mikrotik?

----------


## danilomp

Hugo, parabens pelo Post. Aki funcionou, mas não consegui enviar para me celular. No seu ainda funciona? Obg.

----------


## rborghi

> opa amigos..fiz duas vezes o esquiminha mais não deu certo. quando clico em test abre uma janelinha do dos e rapidamente ela veja e da ok no the dude , mais naum recebo nada no meu e-mail . alguem teria alguma ideia do que pode ser isso?obrigado pela atenção


acontece que a linha a seguir deve ser toda junta, inclusive sem espaco entre o sinal de subtracao e _body_

----------


## MarceloGiovanini

Camarada tentei fazer o esquema de receber a Notificação por email e não consegui, ja recebo no Gmail o backUp e o Log tranquilo mas quando tento fazer o teste no Dude no log da RB1000 aparece a msg:
Error sending e-mail: invalid FROM address
Podes me Ajudar? (RB1000 v4.16 - Dude - 3.6)

----------


## felipecamini

Boa tarde galera.

Estou tentando enviar o e-mail e não consigo. Aparece a tela do DOS com toda a configuração que eu fiz. Vejam o que eu posso ter feito de errado.

set dir=C:\Arquivos de programas\Dude\blat\blat262
set [email protected]
set smtpserver=smtp.gmail.com
set smtpport=465
set smtpuser=notificationdude
set smtppwd=minha senha
set [email protected]
"%dir%\blat.exe" -to %mailto% -f %smtpsender% -server %smtpserver% -port %smtpport% -u %smtpuser% -pw %smtppwd% -subject %1 -body %2

----------


## tiagomichelloncardos

Oi, pessoal sou novo no forum e gostaria de saber como faço pra fazer o meu the dude enviar um sms pra mim quando ocorrer um evento, fiz o que o huggolopes escreveu, na parte do e-mail funcionou perfeito mas no torpedo sms não funcionou.coloquei um numero da claro com o codigo na frente tudo certinho ali na linha do set mailto no dude da ok mas a msg não vem, da uma dica aii.

----------


## anelmos

Alguém estar conseguindo usar com sms ?
Grato

----------


## Infotec

Corrigindo uma falha no tutorial  :Big Grin: 
instale o stunnel como serviço(iniciar-programas-stunnel e clique em service install)
**Após clique em service start**

----------


## viniciuscampelo

segui o tutorial do um click no teste, aparece ok mais não recebo email.

Alguem sabe o que pode ser ?

----------


## baixinho930

E ai alguem conseguiu fazer isso ai ?

----------


## baixinho930

onde tem esse ";" que eu nao encontro ?

----------

